# I took in a nursing mom and 9 babies yesterday



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

A little female rat from a feeder bin at a pet store had 9 babies on Thursday and I took them in yesterday (the babes were actually born in a snake's cage after the mom was put in there for feeding). Anyway, I took them from the snake's owner yesterday and now have them to care for. I've been reading this forum and another one for information on caring for them but I was hoping I could get advice/support, too. 

Oh, and I do have 8 rats of my own so these aren't my first rats, just my first babies (and hopefully last!). They were born on Thursday and mom just had some dog food in the bin with her when I got her. I immediately switched her out of the bin (it was filled with some sort of wood chips but I don't know if it was pine or aspen so I didn't want to take any chances) and put her in a 10 gallon aquarium. The babes and mom are now nestled on about 1 inch of fleece with fleece scraps (no loose threads). I thought about some other sort of bedding but I didn't know what. She is fairly friendly and so far hasn't bitten me, whew. I also replaced the dog food (looked cheap) with regal rat and mazuri pellets (she seems to prefer the mazuri... just like my others) along with some Suebee's mix, some frozen peas and fresh carrot. I hardboiled an egg this morning and gave her some of that (white and yolk). I also was cutting up some oysters to give to my other rats but wasn't sure if I should give her oysters??? 

The babies appear to be nursing BUT when I looked at them yesterday, I did not see any milk bands. They were two days old then. Was that too soon? I really have no experience with babies of any kind so this is all sooooo foreign to me. But they are sooooo cute and helpless. I really hope they all survive but I know we might lose some. Because I have dogs that can be loud with their barking, I have her in the closet in our bedroom with the door open but blocked so our cat can't "visit" her. 

Is there anything else I should be doing? Different bedding? Different food? I'll do whatever I need to have them all healthy and happy. I think the mom is a little freaked out by everything that has happened to her in the last week but she doesn't seem too traumatized. I think she will end up being a sweet little girl. I plan on handling the babes daily so that they get used to human handling which will make it easier to find homes for them but should I also be handling the mom? Also, what kind of handling should I be doing with the babes and for how long? Should I just pick them up and hold them for a few seconds at this age? I don't want them to get cold. 

I really appreciate any advice that can be given. Oh, and I plan on taking pictures daily so I'll try to post those often. Right now, it looks like there are going to be 6 PEWs and 3 with color (hooded and either self/berkshire). 

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Keep an eye out for those milkbands, at 2 days old you should still see them, at least on some of them. 

The food and bedding is all great, so you're doing just fine there!

I picked up the wee ones, and put them down on a fleece blanket for a quick photoshoot...every day, just make sure they don't get chilled and I kept them out a max of 10 mins in the beginning.  I handled mine from Day 1. Once they get a fur coat they will regulate their temp better and you can keep them out for longer. Looking forward to seeing the wee one's growing up 

I sexed my babies at 3 days...do you want to learn?


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Sounds like you're doing everything good with them. When the girls I had had babies (18 of them... ugh!) I just let them do their own thing. I never worried much because they knew what to do. And all the babies were fine. 

I just gave the moms lots of treats so they were healthy.


----------



## ratsmice (Aug 20, 2008)

Did the snake get any of the babies :?: I sure hope not :!:


----------

